# June 15th



## NorCal (Jun 14, 2021)

Good luck to all the 2023’s tomorrow (1st official day college coaches can contact).

top players: pace yourself. Emails will start flooding in at midnight and phone calls will be nonstop all day. Many will ask what “your timeline” is. Enjoy the journey and make sure it’s the right fit.

for all others: be patient. It’s a process and the phone will ring eventually. Reach out to the schools that are a good, realistic fit and take advantage of the ID camps that are now open.

dm if you have any questions


----------



## oh canada (Jun 14, 2021)

And of course, share what you can on here about your ds/dd's experience and help your fellow SoCal soccer brethren.  Open another account if you want to have more anonymity, but share nonetheless.  Good luck to all!

P.S. 2023s - I'm hearing that 2022s are still the focus right now due to Covid so chill if nothing happens immediately.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 14, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Good luck to all the 2023’s tomorrow (1st official day college coaches can contact).
> 
> top players: pace yourself. Emails will start flooding in at midnight and phone calls will be nonstop all day. Many will ask what “your timeline” is. Enjoy the journey and make sure it’s the right fit.
> 
> ...





oh canada said:


> And of course, share what you can on here about your ds/dd's experience and help your fellow SoCal soccer brethren.  Open another account if you want to have more anonymity, but share nonetheless.  Good luck to all!
> 
> My daughter( 2023) got her first email at 9:01 EST from Ivy League. They want to setup a zoom call with her and my wife and I.


----------



## gkrent (Jun 17, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Good luck to all the 2023’s tomorrow (1st official day college coaches can contact).
> 
> top players: pace yourself. Emails will start flooding in at midnight and phone calls will be nonstop all day. Many will ask what “your timeline” is. Enjoy the journey and make sure it’s the right fit.
> 
> ...


Is this because no verbal commitments are allowed anymore?


----------



## NorCal (Jun 17, 2021)

Verbals are allowed, this is reference to the rule that went into effect a few years ago making June 15th after the sophomore year as the 1st day college coaches can make those recruiting phone calls. So the 2023’s have had a few days of calls, zooms and texts...hope all is well with everyone. Do your research, ask your questions and Make sure it’s the right fit.


----------



## SWHPH (Jun 28, 2021)

When the coaches ask "What is your timeline?" what is a good timeline to say??  
You don't want to be rushing, but at the same time, you don't want to lose out.
I imagine all the coaches are aware that the kids are getting multiple offers, or are holding out for the perfect school.

Also, being in communication with multiple schools, most have expressed interest but their need to wrap up the 22s first.
Is this the tone across the 23s?


----------



## full90 (Jun 28, 2021)

For my kid the timeline would be no decisions until after visits. 
are any coaches asking kids for decisions prior to visiting? I can’t imagine so. I’d benefits each party to get to know one another. The whole reason we have this new rules and delayed contact is to help both sides made better decisions.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 29, 2021)

full90 said:


> For my kid the timeline would be no decisions until after visits.
> are any coaches asking kids for decisions prior to visiting? I can’t imagine so. I’d benefits each party to get to know one another. The whole reason we have this new rules and delayed contact is to help both sides made better decisions.


Yes, some offers have been made and even one being somewhat pushy about it.  That school is now off her list.   

My DD thought she wanted to make a decision by the end of June, she has now pushed that out to August as she wants to do the official visits.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2021)

full90 said:


> For my kid the timeline would be no decisions until after visits.
> are any coaches asking kids for decisions prior to visiting? I can’t imagine so. I’d benefits each party to get to know one another. The whole reason we have this new rules and delayed contact is to help both sides made better decisions.


I remember when my dd was in 7th & 8th grade and was asked ((pressured)) on numerous occasions to send emails so at the very least you can practice the "phone call."  I said, "no."  I was made fun of and called a moron for keeping my kid away from those deals.  One of her friends was the opposite.  She emailed and got a phone call on her bday letting her know she was #1 player at her position and has 7 days to decide on the full ride. This was three years ago.  She took the deal.  Today she is no longer playing.  She quit because.  My dd is setting up three official visits.  Take in a few games and meet the team.  It would be awesome to see her do the three hat thing on signing day for seniors but I think it will come sooner.  She actually thanked me for holding her back on those emails.  Lastly, all the coaches have been amazing to her and very patient with this big decision.  Good luck all of you


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 29, 2021)

full90 said:


> For my kid the timeline would be no decisions until after visits.
> are any coaches asking kids for decisions prior to visiting? I can’t imagine so. I’d benefits each party to get to know one another. The whole reason we have this new rules and delayed contact is to help both sides made better decisions.


Very good stance to take for the players, the official visit is critical. The coaches my DD has been talking to have appreciated her transparency and letting them know ballpark how many schools she's talking to and that some conversations aren't as far along as with them. Ultimately that's the best you can do, each player / school / etc has to do what's best for them and if you can be open about that, it goes along way in these conversations.

As @Kicker4Life indicated in his post, some schools are being really aggressive in their tactics and that can be off putting. My oldest, C/O 2022 is simultaneously talking to just over a handful of schools and some talks are further along than others. 2 schools in particular, one D1 and one D2, are at the point where they're looking to schedule campus visits after this weekends GA Playoffs and watching her play in person.

We were pleasantly surprised by the Div 2 school encouraging her to come out and visit and take advantage of being in the area to visit other schools she's considering as well. They showed confidence in what they have to offer and weren't intimidated by her interest in other schools in the region.

Exciting stuff for her, but I think my wife is going to be a mess. Either that or she's going to smother our youngest being the only one left in the house with us after next year.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 30, 2021)

SWHPH said:


> When the coaches ask "What is your timeline?" what is a good timeline to say??
> You don't want to be rushing, but at the same time, you don't want to lose out.
> I imagine all the coaches are aware that the kids are getting multiple offers, or are holding out for the perfect school.
> 
> ...


Be honest with the coaches. The player needs to be straight up with them. After telling one coach that she wanted to enjoy the process of getting to really know the programs, schools, coaches and culture that she wasn’t in a rush. The coach was actually relieved, because he knows if she picks them she’s  in. She did her homework and that’s the right fit. The coach responded with: take your time but if any other coach puts pressure and offers you, we will match that.

so be patient, be honest and find the right fit. Good luck.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 30, 2021)

Someone finally gave me a clear and concise explanation of how D1 and D3 programs are different.

D1 trains essentially year round and play Spring tournaments. 

D3 is not permitted to play spring games and take a break after 4 month season.

8 month season vs. 4 month season.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Someone finally gave me a clear and concise explanation of how D1 and D3 programs are different.
> 
> D1 trains essentially year round and play Spring tournaments.
> 
> ...


That's almost right.


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 1, 2021)

Please do enlighten me further… Thank you


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Please do enlighten me further… Thank you


Other differences -- 

D3 programs have no athletic scholarships.
D3 recruiting rules are much more restrictive on coaches.
D3 athletic programs are more like social events and less like career training.

Don't presume that they are all small schools or low in the academic ranks









						Best Academic D3 Schools - STUDENTathleteWorld
					

Below are the most highly rated academic schools that compete in NCAA D3 athletics.   These are 74 of the most highly rated and highly selective schools in the nation.  All 74 schools on these lists are in the top 5% of all colleges in the United States!




					recruiting.studentathleteworld.com


----------



## hugyourkids (Jul 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Other differences --
> 
> D3 programs have no athletic scholarships.
> D3 recruiting rules are much more restrictive on coaches.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is an incredible list of schools. I have a kid playing a D3 sport (not soccer) at one of these schools and the education and experience has been amazing. I feel like you could to some extent also equate the Ivies with this list even though they are D1AA, because of their obvious high academic level along with some of their self-imposed rules and restrictions on recruiting, scholarships, and practice/game schedules that are very similar to D3 restrictions. For academically high-performing students, I highly recommend rethinking D1 bragging rights for any of the schools on this list.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 8, 2021)

Good luck to everyone on their visits and quest to find the best fit academically and with sports.

Consider all the options from D1-3, JC, ...

The two keys for our youngest incoming freshman where the coaching staff(multiple discussions, in person meet at games, or footage review) and the College of study.    He visited and/or conferenced with the sports coordinating people, the college staff, and some current students before making his commitment.

Having the sports staff assist in-coming students as they progress through the different steps can be helpful so make sure to use all resources available once your player commits.

Now the fun is about to start....early morning conditioning in the gym, 10am return later for practice, coursework rest of the day into the night, lots of travel in the fall,  lives of students- athletes are really demanding but can be rewarding,  having fun doing something you love is priceless, enjoy the journey.


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 14, 2021)

Didn’t see this coming…our daughter (2022) wants to play D1 soccer and she probably will..somewhere.  She’s a solid student with high grades, AP, good test scores, etc etc.

Challenge we’ve run into (that I didn’t see coming) is that excellent schools around the country are dropped off her list only because their soccer roster has filled out.

I hope she doesn’t visit a campus, fall in love with the place, and then strike it from her list because she doesn’t get an offer from them.

I’m sure she’ll find the right academic / competitive fit, but meantime, I’m watching her put a strike through some great schools…

Some incredible D3 programs are also in play but for the moment, she’s turned her focus on playing D1…

Hopefully this Dad’s observation helps folks with younger players..


----------



## Sandypk (Jul 14, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Didn’t see this coming…our daughter (2022) wants to play D1 soccer and she probably will..somewhere.  She’s a solid student with high grades, AP, good test scores, etc etc.
> 
> Challenge we’ve run into (that I didn’t see coming) is that excellent schools around the country are dropped off her list only because their soccer roster has filled out.
> 
> ...


Yep, a lot of top soccer colleges recruit early.  Top 2022 players have probably been recruited already and 2023’s are probably working out offers.  Nothing new.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Jul 14, 2021)

The way I see it is that unless your kid is amazing the odds of the academics and the soccer lining up are like finding a 4 leaf clover. It exists...but not often found. Sacrifices have to be made somewhere.

Right now my kiddo is getting interest from a lot of little private christian schools or lower level academic schools which are a great fit for some but not for my very outspoken, liberal player. We are preparing her for the reality that this may be her last 2 years playing soccer competitively while still marketing her and working to find that 4 leaf clover.


----------



## MMMM (Jul 15, 2021)

On my DD’s 2004 team about 2/3 of the 2022 graduates were committed by end of March this year. Only three 2022 grads still to commit, and they’re struggling both with not getting the looks from their favored schools and with the idea that this might not work the way they want it to.  The 2023 grads are starting to have serious conversations now.  FWIW this is a good, strong team, but not a perennial powerhouse. 

For the 2023 parents, being really, deeply honest with yourself and your kid about their potential level of play in college is key. We brought my DD to an out-of-state coach to give us an honest assessment during DD’s sophomore year of HS because we knew the local coaches who wanted to recruit her to their club would blow some smoke. We wanted to enter the recruiting fray with a more grounded perspective than we’d get locally.  It was priceless.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 15, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Didn’t see this coming…our daughter (2022) wants to play D1 soccer and she probably will..somewhere.  She’s a solid student with high grades, AP, good test scores, etc etc.
> 
> Challenge we’ve run into (that I didn’t see coming) is that excellent schools around the country are dropped off her list only because their soccer roster has filled out.
> 
> ...


Players need to be reaching out to schools at different levels starting freshman year and understand that if they don’t have an indication of interest leading up to June 15, they should be adjusting expectations and pivoting. By the time June 15 before junior year comes, they should have a good idea about what level/schools are actually going to recruit them.
I wish clubs did a better job educating on the process. Too often I see them shirk responsibility for helping and allow players to think things happen at D1 schools later than they actually do.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 15, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Players need to be reaching out to schools at different levels starting freshman year and understand that if they don’t have an indication of interest leading up to June 15, they should be adjusting expectations and pivoting. By the time June 15 before junior year comes, they should have a good idea about what level/schools are actually going to recruit them.
> I wish clubs did a better job educating on the process. Too often I see them shirk responsibility for helping and allow players to think things happen at D1 schools later than they actually do.


How do you gauge interest from schools before June 15 before junior year if you cannot have contacts with coaches/schools prior to that?


----------



## Giesbock (Jul 15, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> How do you gauge interest from schools before June 15 before junior year if you cannot have contacts with coaches/schools prior to that?


That’s one of life’s big mysteries!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 15, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> How do you gauge interest from schools before June 15 before junior year if you cannot have contacts with coaches/schools prior to that?


They tell your coach that they like you or have general interest, social media likes or follows, a generic email response that says “we can’t contact you before June 15 but here is info about our school and camps”.


----------



## myself (Jun 13, 2022)

June 15 is 2 days away (yay). Do east coast teams get to take advantage of time zone differences and email at what would be 9pm PST? Just curious!


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 13, 2022)

We got off to a late start last year as the first email as a 2023 that she sent out was in August 2021.   I urge everyone with 2024's to get started now, hopefully you already started a few months ago with emails.  Most schools are trying to finish up there 2023's in the next couple months but are also looking at 2024's.   Big camp this past weekend that my daughter watched her best friend in(she committed last Wednesday so skipped the camp) had 2/3 2024's, very few 2023's.  

Timeline works both ways.   If you have visited a school and you really like it and the coaches really like your kid,  waiting for something better can result in losing that spot and getting something worse.  If it is a great match, a great offer, and they want you to commit now, go for it.


----------

